# How do i get black hair dye out?



## misstaylor86 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi everyone.  I went to the salon last Friday and asked for a chestnut brown in my usual light brown hair, and ended up with black! I really, really hate it and so I called the salon and they said they could do a "soap cap" for me (which I guess is bleach mixed with shampoo) to lighten the color?  The only thing is, I do not want to ruin my hair with bleach.  Has anyone ever had this done with black hair??  Also, if i decide not to go to the hair salon are there any tricks for making black hair dye fade faster?? Thanks!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 7, 2009)

I've heard washing your hair with head and shoulders is supposed to really face black hair dye..


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 7, 2009)

bleaching your hair once will not ruin your hair.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Dec 7, 2009)

if they mix 6% hidrogen with shampoo, it won't ruin your hair.
But after that, don't color it the same day, leave it for a day or two (or more if you can wait, up to a week), and then color it with desired color.
If you color it the same day, you'll have to dye it again in a week, to get the desired color.
HTH


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 7, 2009)

Bleaching with a soap cap is not going to ruin your hair. Maybe if they did it ten times in the same day, but really once won't damage it significantly.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 7, 2009)

yeah it won't do a whole lot of damage. i had one of those done but it was done incorrectly so i ended up with hot roots so definitely go to a salon. Other than that I can't think of what could fade black dye, I tried just about everything and nothing lightened it except for the bleach w/ shampoo.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 7, 2009)

The bleach bath wont be too damaging. I just don't understand why people don't color remove. Pravana makes a great remover, its what I use on clients and myself. Smells awful, but works. 
The smell will stick for a few hot showers, no worries about it after it dries, it wont smell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Its up to you and your stylist.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 8, 2009)

That happened to me once although I dyed my own hair. I washed with Dawn dish soap quite often and it helped the color fade faster, but it won't fade a whole lot. Of course, you have to use a deep conditioner afterward and use other moisturizing products because Dawn is hell on hair.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 8, 2009)

Clairol Professional - Clairol Uncolor Permanent Color Remover

This stuff works! I had to use it on my sister after her stylist dyed her hair a dark fudgey shade and it just didn't look good. We had to re-dye it afterwards but it ended up back to a lighter brown like she wanted, and luckily her hair doesn't look damaged at all. Just pick up a really good deep conditioner if u decide to do it urself at home and let it sit in ur hair for 15-20mins right after u finish removing ur color.


----------

